# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Νωχελικό με μισόκλειστα μάτια.

## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καλησπερα παιδια,θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να με βοηθησετε(καθως καινουργιος) με κατι καναρινια που εχω,προκειτε για δυο θηλυκα το ενα το εχω ενα χρονο κ το αλλο το πηρα 6/2 απο παραγωγο,το πρωτο εχει πανω απο 2 μηνες κ το δευτερο αρχισε χτες τα συμπτοματα(νοχελικα,μισοκλ  ειστα ματια).αν βγαλω φοτο(κουτσουλιες κ καρινα) κ στα στειλω(αν γινετε απο εδω αλλιως με email σε οποιον ειναι διαθετιμενος να βοηθησει)θα μπορεσουμε να βγαλουμε ακρη?ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας.

----------


## lefteris13

Ναι βγαλε φωτος και προσπαθησε να τις βαλεις εδω να τις δουνε ολοι να γινει συζητηση..

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ



----------


## nick13

δες εδω για ανεβασμα φωτογραφιων



> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BC

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG] 
αυτη ειναι η πρωτη που εχει τα συμπτοματα κανα δυμηνο

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]
αυτη ειναι η δευτερη(απο χτες)

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ευχαριστω νικο

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
αυτον μου τον εδωσαν. το κοκκινο στη κουτσουλια μπορει να ειναι κ απο τι κοκκινη βιταμινη?

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

,[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
κ αυτος ειναι ο αριελ(το καμαρι μου) δε νομιζω οτι εχει κατι αλλα τον ανεβασα κ αυτον καλου κακου.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

οποιος μπορει ας ριξει μια ματια να μου πει τη γνωμη του,ευχαριστω

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν τους δινεις κοκκινη βιταμινη, τοτε λογικα επηρεασε το χρωμα των κουτσουλιων! Για καρινες, δεν ξερω, αλλα το πουλακι το 2ο βλεπω εχει λιπος στη κοιλια..! Επισης αφαιρεσε για ενα 24ωρο ο,τι φαγωσιμο εχεις στο κλουβι, εκτος απο το μειγμα σπορων και μας βαζεις νεες φωτογραφιες!  :Happy:

----------


## nick13

το πιο πιθανο ειναι η κοκκινη βιταμινη,γνωμη μου αν θες μην ξαναδωσεις απο αυτη την βιταμινη στα πουλια,το μονο που θα κερδισεις θα ειναι προβληματα και τιποτα αλλο.τους κανει κακο.για αρχη βαλε το πουλακι που εχει το προβλημα σε καποιο ζεστο μερος με καθαρη ατμοσφαιρα.οσο για τις κουτσουλιες δεν βλεπω κατι περιεργο απο αυτα που γνωριζω,περιμενε ομως να σου πουν τα πιο εμπειρα μελη την γνωμη τους.παντος καθετε στα κλαρακια και οχι στο πατο ετσι?το ειδες καθολου φουσκωμενο αυτες τις μερες ή μονο εχει απλα μισοκλειστα τα ματια του?

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

την κοκκινη τη δινω μονο στη γκρι κ τον κιτρινο(μεχρι να μ τελειωσει),στα μοζαικα μονο αυγοτροφη.βασικα το θεματακι το εχω μονο με τα δυο πρωτα ,δεν καθονται στο πατο κ ναι ειναι φουσκωμενα.μηπως ξερετε αν το γκρι κ το κιτρινο ειναι καποια ρατσα ή κοινα?

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]
αυτη ειναι η καρινα απο το πρωτο(για καπιο λογο τις εσβησαν πριν)

----------


## nick13

για αρχη σταματησε να δινεις βιταμινη στα πουλακια που εχουν το προβλημα (η οποια μονο βιταμινη δεν ειναι) σταματησε και την αυγοτροφη.μονο σπορους να τους δινεις και ανεβασε παλι  τις κουτσουλιες.οπως σου ειπα και πριν μονο προβληματα θα εχεις με αυτα τα σκευασματα,στο λεω εκ πειρας.επισης δεν υπαρχει καποιος λογος να δινεις σε κοινα καναρινια το οτιδηποτε κοκκινο (εννοω τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και βιατμινες)

για κοινα καναρινακια μου μοιαζουν

----------


## jk21

> [IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> αυτον μου τον εδωσαν. το κοκκινο στη κουτσουλια μπορει να ειναι κ απο τι κοκκινη βιταμινη?




αν αυτο το πουλι δεν τρωει κοκκινη βιταμινη εχει ειτε λοιμωξη στα νεφρα ,ειτε κοκκιδια ,ειτε αν δεν ειχε τετοιες κουτσουλιες και τωρα τις εκανε ,εχει φαει κατι τοξικο 

αυτο εχει λιπος ελαφρως στην κοιλια ,αλλα εχει και στο λαιμο ...






επειδη ψιλομπερδευτηκα ,θελω να μου βαλει φωτο με τα δυο που κλεινουν τα ματια

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],,[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]
φιλε δημητρη αυτο ειναι νοχελικο,μισοκλειστα ματια,κοιματε που κ που την μερα κ ειναι μονιμος φουσκομενο.να σημιωθει οτι το πουλι ειναι μουγκο(καποιος που ξερει το ειδε κ το ειπε)δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο στη ψυχολογια

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]
και αυτο μου το δωσανε πριν μια βδομαδα περιπου μου φαινεται φουσκωμενο κ απο χτες νοχελικο με ελαφρως κλειστα ματια

----------


## jk21

σε αυτα οι κοιλιες και οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ μακροσκοπικα ... σε αυτα και ειδικα στο mosaic ,δωσε πολυβιταμινη να εχει και βιταμινη Α μεσα της ,να ειναι σε ζεστο χωρο και αν δεν δεις να παιρνουν τα πανω τους καπως σε 3-4 μερες ,το συζηταμε για nystamysin για μυκητες .Το αλλο ομως με τις κοκκινες κουτσουλιες που εβαλα πιο πανω ,με ανησυχει περισσοτερο (ειναι κιτρινο .δεν ειχες πει οτι εδινες σε αυτο την κακως λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη )

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καλημερα,τους εδινα vitamix plus solution απο 7/2 εως 12/2 και στη γκριζοασπρη της ξεκινησα το antiasmatico tis tabernil απο 12/2(με προτροπη του πετσοπα που την ακουσε). σημερα η μοζαικια ειναι πιο κινητικη(δεν εβαλα βιταμινη σε κανενα ουτε στο νερο ουτε την κοκκινη).ο κιτρινος που εβαλες πιο πανω(με τις κοκκινες κουτσουλιες) ναι ετρωγε κοκκινη βιταμινη την οποια την εκοψα χτες(θα τον παρακολουθησω κ αν χρειαστει θα ξανα ανεβασω φωτο)

----------


## jk21

αν το antiasmatico απο οτι ειδα  εχει αλλαξει συσταση και εχει βγει καποια αντιβιωση που ειχε παραλληλα με τις παρακατω ουσιες .η πρωτη ειναι αντισταμινικο για αλλεργιες .το δευτερο εχει αποσυμφοριτικη δραση στο αναπνευστικο (απο τις εκρισσεις του ) μεσω επιδρασης της στο νευρικο συστημα  .το τριτο ειναι βροχοδιοασταλτικο και το τεταρτο κορτιζονουχο για αντιφλεγμονωδη δραση  .Αυτα δεν θεραπευουν την αιτια αν ειναι παθολογικη  ,αλλα βελτιωνουν την κατασταση -συμπτωματα του πουλιου εκτος αν η αιτια ειναι καποια αλλεργια .το κανεις χρηση και βλεπουμε 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/http...es/03.05.01.01

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95%...B4%CF%81%CE%B1


http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/theophylline


http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../dexamethasone


Σκεύασμα με διφαινυδραμίνη, εφεδρίνη, θεοφυλλίνη και δεξαμεθαζόνη για το αναπνευστικό των ωδικών πτηνών.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αυτα τα εχει αυτο που τους δινω,συνεχιζω την αγωγη κ μιλαμε παλυ(διορθωσε με αν δεν καταλαβα καλα) ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

τελικα δεν βλεπω να περνει τα πανω της,θα τις δοσω κ αυριο το αντιασματικ κ αν δεν τη δευτερα παω για το   nystamysin που μου ειπες  δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

μακαρι εκεινο να  κανει κατι ...  αν το προβλημα ειναι στο ανωτερο αναπνευστικο ισως .... παρακατω δυσκολευουν τα πραγματα 

δεν θυμαμαι αν σου το χω ζητησει ,αλλα θα ηθελα να ριξεις μια ματια στο βαθος του στοματος μην δεις καποια λευκοκιτρινη επιφανεια ή στιγματα εστω 

για πρωτη φορα ,εχω να σας δειξω και πραγματικο περιστατικο ,που εκ του αποτελεσματος (αγωγη με νυσταμισιν ) εδειξε τελικα οτι ηταν μυκητες .Κατι τετοιο σε πιο μικρο βαθμο ,ισως δεις στο βαθος ,αλλα και να μην δεις ,τιποτα δεν αποκλειει οτι ειναι πιο χαμηλα (και ευχομαι οχι πιο χαμηλα στην αναπνευστικη οδο ,αλλα στην οδο της τροφης )

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

δε μπορεσα να βγαλω φωτο αλλα δεν ειδα κατι απο αυτα που ανεφερες(κοκκινος ο λαιμος της)

----------


## birdy_num_num

> για πρωτη φορα ,εχω να σας δειξω και πραγματικο περιστατικο ,που εκ του αποτελεσματος (αγωγη με νυσταμισιν ) εδειξε τελικα οτι ηταν μυκητες.


Τέτοια σκευάσματα (π.χ. νυσταμισιν, κλπ) από πού τα προμηθεύεται κανείς? Κανονικά φαρμακεία, κτηνίατρο, πετ σοπ?

Ρωτάω για να γνωρίζουμε αν θα χρειαστεί στο μέλλον (τώρα ευτυχώς δεν μου χρειάζονται!  :Jumping0011: )

----------


## jk21

nystamysin απο φαρμακειο ,γυρω στα 3 ευρω .να δωσεις για 10 μερες .θελει μικρη δοση αδιαλυτο στο στομα (το καλυτερο ) ή μεγαλυτερη διαλλυμενο στο νερο (εστω αν δεν τα καταφερνεις στο στομα ,αλλα οχι τοσο αποτελεσματικο ) .να παρεις και συρριγκα του 1 ml

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πηρα το nystamysin  δημητρη,ποσο να της δοσω?για το στομα 2-3 σταγωνες?κ για 100ml ποτηστρα?κ ποσο συχνα?

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα στο στομα 0.075 ml  το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο για 10 μερες .με την συριγκα (χωρις τη βελονα ) 

αλλιως 3.75 ml στα 100 ml νερου ,αλλα η παροχη στο στομα ειναι καλυτερη (αρκει να μπορεις να το κανεις )

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

Δημητρη τελειωσα το νυσταμισιν κ δεν βλεπω βελτιωση,παρατηρησα οτι συχνα ανοιγει το στωμα κ αλλες φορες βγαζει εναν ηχο αλλοτε σαν τριξιμο κ αλλοτε σαν να σπαει σπορους.επισεις χτυπαει το ραμφος της στο πλαστικο της ταιστρας(σαν τριποκαρυδος).απο κουτσουλιες καλα τις βλεπω

----------


## jk21

αλλα συμπτωματα; παραμενει νωχελικο ή εχει βελτιωθει ; να ξαναδουμε κουτσουλιες και κοιλια; 

αν δεν εχει κατι αλλο και θες να δεις και για ακαρεα της τραχειας ... δεν ξερω .Υπαρχει και αυτη η περιπτωση (ειδικα αν το φαρμακο δεν ειχε καμμια επιδραση σε τιποτα )  ... αν ειναι πρεπει να βαλεις pulmosan ή αλλο σκευασμα ιβερμεκτινης (1 σταγονα στο σβερκο να παει στο δερμα με επαναληψη μετα απο 9-10 μερες )

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αυτο σκευτηκα κ εγω,της ειχα κανει πιο παλια παλυ με πουλμοσαν αλλα δεν εκανα την επαναληψη(αυτη τη φορα θα το κανω σωστα)κοιλια κ κουτσουλιες ειχαμε δει παλιοτερα κ ειχες πει οκ(κ συνεχιζει ετσι).θελω ομως να ριξεις μια ματια κ σε ενα αλλο θηλυκο που εχω(το ειχες δει κ αυτο κοιλια κ κουτσουλιες κ ηταν οκ).τωρα νωχελικο με μισοκλειστα ματια κ αυτο εχει μεγαλωσει κ το πανο ραμφος. 
[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

το πουλι εινα απο ασπορη γεννα

----------


## jk21

εχει ελαφρα πρησμενο εντερο.ποσο καιρο ειναι ετσι; κοντανασαινει; ριξε μια ματια στο στομα εσωτερικα ,γιατι τα mosaic  ειναι ευαισθητα σε ελλειψεις της βιταμινης Α  .δες για λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα .ελλειψη της εξασθενει τον οργανισμο και παθαινει και αλλα μετα ....
για το ραμφος συχνα συνδεεται με προβλημα στο συκωτι .αν προσεξεις στην μεση και αριστερα κατω απο τον θωρακα ,σαν να αχνοφαινεται ....
δες το ποστ 18 εδω και αν αποφασισεις  ... *Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*γυρω στα 22 ευρω εχει ,αλλα αν βαφεις τα πουλια θα σου ειναι 1000% χρησιμο το milkthistle extract

για το αλλο δεν μου απαντησες σε οτι σου ρωταω ... επισης να μου πεις αν μετα την τοτε χρηση πουλμοσαν  ,ειχες δει καποια βελτιωση

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

απο 13/2, αν μπορεις ριξε μια ματια στο ποστ 6 εδω να θυμηθεις την περιπτωση.οταν λες κοντανασαινει τι εννοεις?παντως κατι σαν ψιλο κελαιδισμα κανει εκτος το κλασικο τσιου τσιου(δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει αυτο),θα το κοιταξω κ στο στομα κ θα σου πω.με το ραμφος τι κανω? αλοη κ το εξτρακτ που τα βρισκω?οσο για το αλλο δεν καταλαβα τη δεν εχω απαντησει,αν μπορεις ξανα κανε την ερωτηση.για το πουλμοσαν τοτε....ειχα δει κατι σαν βελτιωση αλλα δε μπορω να το πω με σηγουρια γιατι καπακια πηρε κ το αντιασματικ.

----------


## jk21

Εννοουσα για το πως εχει εξελιχθει (αν ειδες βελτιωση περα απο τον ηχο που λες ,στο θεμα της νωχελικοτητας μετα το νυσταμισιν ) και για τις φωτο 

μπορεις να τα ψαξεις στο διαδικτυο απο φαρμακεια διαδικτυακα .η αλοη εχει γυρω στα 20 η συσκευασια του λιτρου (σχεδον ) αλλα εχει και μισολιτρη (ομως δεν συμφερει ... αξιζει να παρεις και να κανεις και προσωπικη χρηση )  και του milkthistle liquid της nature's plus (μονο αυτο ειναι υγρο και μη αλκοολουχο απο οτι εχω ψαξει ) γυρω στα 21 ευρω .Αναγκαιο σε σενα αμεσα ειναι το milkthistle .Aν το αποφασισεις και αφου ψαξεις ,στειλε μου με πμ την τιμη για να σου πω αν υπαρχει αλλου φθηνοτερο 

εγω παντως δεν εχω στο νου μου τα ακαρεα .... 

βοηθεια στο συκωτι με milkthistle (με τις κοκκινες <<βιταμινες >> που εδινες σιγουρα την θελει και το ραμφος με πειθει ακομα περισσοτερο ) 

ενισχυση με πολυβιταμινη να εχει βιτ Α 

και  υποψια ειτε για ανθεκτικους μυκητες που θελουν fungustatin ( πιο δραστικο σκευασμα αλλα βγαινει μονο σε καψουλα που πρεπει για να ετοιμασεις δοσολογιες ....να παιδευτεις λιγο )   ή για ηπια κοκκιδιωση 

εχεις σκεφτει να το ψαξεις με πτηνιατρο και εξετασεις;

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

στο ποστ 30 λεω οτι τελειωσα με το νυσταμισιν κ δεν βλεπω βελτιωση,δεν καταλαβα οτι με ξανα ρωτησες..

το μοζαικ με το ραμφος δεν επερνε κοκκινη βιταμινη,τουλαχιστον οσο το πουλι ειναι στα χερια μου.με το ραμφος τι μπορω να κανω?παρατηρησα οτι δεν μπορουσε να φαει το κια(λιγη ποσοτητα σε αυγοθηκη).ειδα το στομα του κ εχει ενα λευκο στιγμα κατω απο τη γλωσσα

για πολυβιταμινη εχω vitamix plus solution(ακολουθω οδηγιες κανονικα)?

το αλλο με το νυσταμισιν (που επερνε κοκκινη βιταμινη κ τροφη με απ'ολα τα καλα ρουπσεν μπισκοτακια)ακολουθουν φωτο το στομα του,[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]

αυριο θα ψαξω για τα φαρμακα αν κ στη παρουσα φαση δεν με περνει και θα σου πω ποσο τα βρηκα.με χορταρηκα δε γινεται τπτ? θα καθαρισω κ τα κλουβια για να ανεβασω κουτσουλιες

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πτηνιατρο κ εξετασεις δεν εχω σκεφτει δεν ξερω κ τι κοστιζουν.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που δειχνεις δεν δειχνει να εχει κατι στο στομα ,αλλα δεν μπορω να δω βεβαια καλα απο τις φωτο ... αυτο ειναι που πηρε νυσταμισιν ειπαμε; ε; μιλουσα αν περα απο την μη βελτιωση στον ηχο που κανει ,ειχαμε καποια βελτιωση στη νωχελικοτητα 

το αλλο ειναι που εχει το λευκο  στιγμα κατω απο τη γλωσσα; μπορουμε να το δουμε τι ακριβως ειναι; αν δεν εχει παρει νυσταμισιν εκεινο ... μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα του .αλλα θελω να ενισχυσεις και με πολυβιταμινη να εχει και βιτ Α

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

την νωχελικοτητα εννοουσα, γι'αυτο μπερδευτηκαμε. τους ηχους τους παρατηρησα προσφατα. αυριο θα βγαλω φωτο και το αλλο με το στιγμα να τη δεις, εχω ξεκινησει νυσταμισιν και σε αυτο. δεν μου απαντησες για το ραμφος και αν μπορω να κανω κατι με χορταρικα αντι για τα φαρμακα που προτεινες (για πιο οικονομικη λυση) αλλα αποτελεσματικο.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο και το εμποδιζει να φαει (παρατηρησε και θα δεις )  το μειωνεις λιγο 


απο κει και περα ααααν ειναι απο το συκωτι , ο ταραξακος σαν βοτανο και η αγγιναρα (φυλλα ) βοηθουν σαν αφεψημα . αν ετρωγαν και αγκαθι μαριας (σπορο ) θα βοηθουσε ,αλλα σπαει δυσκολα 

*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω λεκιθινη σε σκονη στο νερο για το συκωτι ή θα μου δημιουργησει προβλημα στο χρωμα?(κοκκινο μοσαικο)

----------


## Gardelius

> μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω λεκιθινη σε σκονη στο νερο για το συκωτι ή θα μου δημιουργησει προβλημα στο χρωμα?(κοκκινο μοσαικο)


*Εγω την χρησιμοποιω στην αυγοτροφη!! Στο χρωμα γιατι να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα?? Αποτοξινωτικη ειναι .....*

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

γιατι ξερω οτι λεκιθινη εχει κ ο κροκος του αβγου κ κροκο εχω διαβασει να μη βαζω σε μωσαικ,γιαυτο το ρωταω.

----------


## Gardelius

*Ριξε μια ματια εδω Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι; !!!! Ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον για προβληματισμο!!! Προσωπικα εχω λιποχρωμικο κοκκινο αλλα ταιζω κανονικα αυγο!! και αυγοτροφη χωρις να εχω κανενα θεμα με το χρωμα του!!!!*

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

λοιπον δημητρη εχουμε..το μοζαικ με το ραμφος σημερα τελειωνει το νυσταμισιν,της εβαλα κ πολυβιταμινη κ χτες την εβγαλα κ στον ηλιο κ σαν να εχει παρει τα πανω της(το ραμφος το εξισε μονη της μαλλον στη καρδουλα ασβεστιου)εδω οι φωτο,[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

κ εδω η αλλη με πουλμοσαν,αντιασματικ,νυστ  αμισιν.....χτες της εδωσα πουλμοσαν για τα ακαρεα που λεγαμε που δεν ειχα κανει την επαναληψη κ τη βλεπω καπως καλητερα, οι φωτο..[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gardelius

*Κατι εχει γινει με τα λινκ φιλε,....*

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΑΥΡΟ δεν φαινονται οι φωτο .Μηπως τις εχεις private ; 

δεν εχει προβλημα με την λεκιθινη .Ετσι κι αλλιως αυτη που κυκλοφορει σε σκονη ,ειναι μαλλον απο σογια .Οσο για το αυγο στα mosaic ,αν ο κροκος δεν εχει αλλη χρωστικη εκτος απο β carotene και λουτεινη ,μην φοβασαι .Αυτες γνωριζω παντως οτι εχει .Περα απο το θεμα ,αν η λουτεινη βαφει τα κοκκινα ή οχι ,να ξερεις οτι εκτροφεις με επιτυχιες στα κοκκινα  ,δινουν αυγο - κροκο με μετρο .Βεβαια εσυ εχεις κωλλημα τις μερες που μπορει να βαψει το λευκο του φτερωματος .Τοτε ο κροκος θελει προσοχη .Ασπραδι ελευθερα !!! ολα αυτα βεβαια ανεξαρτητα του θεματος λεκιθινη .Ναι μεν αποκαλει πολυ καλη πηγη χολινης ,ομως το milkthistle ειναι κορυφη !

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

λοιπον δημητρη εχουμε..το μοζαικ με το ραμφος σημερα τελειωνει το νυσταμισιν,της εβαλα κ πολυβιταμινη κ χτες την εβγαλα κ στον ηλιο κ σαν να εχει παρει τα πανω της(το ραμφος το εξισε μονη της μαλλον στη καρδουλα ασβεστιου)εδω οι φωτο,[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

κ εδω η αλλη με πουλμοσαν,αντιασματικ,νυστ αμισιν.....χτες της εδωσα πουλμοσαν για τα ακαρεα που λεγαμε που δεν ειχα κανει την επαναληψη κ τη βλεπω καπως καλητερα, οι φωτο..[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ειχα κανει βλακεια πριν κ δεν φενονταν,αμα μπορεις σβηστα,ευχαριστω κ για το πμ Δημητρη.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

η κοιλια στο ποστ 51,  [IMG][/IMG],[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες και στα δυο ειναι οκ  .κανεις το επαναληπτικο πουλμοσαν σε 9 μερες .

βλεπεις και κανεις και στα δυο .....

παντως δεν φαινεται σημερα κατι στο συκωτι κανενος ... και τα υγρα στην κουτσουλια ειναι οκ

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

βλεποντας κ κανοντας οπως το ειπες Δημητρη,εχουν φαει πολυ φαρμακο τελευταια να ηρεμησουν κ λιγο,να βοηθησει λιγο κ ο καιρος να τα βγαλω στον ηλιο κ αν χρειαστει περνω κ εχτρακτ-αλοη. σκευτηκα κ κατι αλλο που μπορει να παιζει ρολο,σου στελνω πμ...

----------


## jk21

το επαναληπτικο πουλμοσαν πρεπει 1000% να γινει !

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

εκανα κ την επαναληψη με πουλμοσαν δημητρη(κ οποιος αλλος ξερει εννοειτε)την ιδια μερα ηταν καπως καλητερα το πουλι πρωτη φορα μετα απο καιρο την ειδα ξεφουσκωτη κ κινητικη, απο την επομενη ομως παλι τα ιδια(φουσκωμενη,νωχελικια,  ην ειδα να κοιματε κ τη μερα). 

η μωσαικια που πηρε κ εκεινη νυσταμισυν ειναι μια χαρα τωρα κινητικη κ ξεφουσκωτη

----------


## jk21

την αφηνεις καποιες μερες να ηρεμησει .Αν βελτιωθει καλως .Αν οχι ειτε απευθυνεσαι σε γιατρο ,ειτε δινεις fungustatine για μυκητιαση που εχει προχωρησει και εκτος της οδου της τροφης .Το νυσταμισιν εκει δεν εχει αποτελεσματα ,παρα μονο στο λαιμο ψηλα

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αυτο που το βρησκω,δοσολογια?

----------


## jk21

στα φαρμακεια .δοσολογια αν και εφοσον χρειαστει μετα απο καποιες μερες ,θα σου στειλω τοτε με πμ

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

11/3 εγινε η επαναληψη,ποσο λες να περιμενω?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δεις καποια αποτομη επιδεινωση ή μια σταδιακη αλλα εμφανη επιδεινωση ,θα ελεγα μεχρι τις 20 του μηνα .μεχρι τοτε αν μπορεις να δινεις αφεψημα απο δενδρολιβανο ,ριγανη και χαμομηλι (1 κουτ του γλυκου απο τα δυο πρωτα και μισο χαμομηλι στα 200 γρ νερο ) καθε μερα αντι νερου ,ισως  βοηθουσε

----------

